# [MIUI][256 ICONS]trans-placid[WIP]



## dfskevinohyeah (Aug 20, 2011)

this is the new little tweak that I have done to my placidhd line and quite frankly I just
had to share with everyone because I generally just do small things for myself! its not any big changes at all, all that was done was removed
the gradient and then made the background icon 50 percent transparent, but i feel that they made a huge different if you guys like tell me so
I can make more if not let this thread die! lol​
I did utilize other's work but they are under the creative common license so they are free to use and full credit is given checkout their
website! they have many other icon sets. I just created the base and chose the colors and did all the work to make them look nice.​
check out the middle icon makers at: http://www.wpzoom.com/​







download trans-placid here . . . just click me​
download MIUI mtz here. . .​


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the wifers digs em. thx!


----------



## dfskevinohyeah (Aug 20, 2011)

haha thank you! will release soon; any icons you think she will want in particular going? essentially going to be same as placid hd but i think these look way better and much more slick/minimal!

edit: over 256 icons now up from 120!


----------



## dfskevinohyeah (Aug 20, 2011)

anyway this forum could be moved to MIUI themes?


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Great looking icons. Love how minimal they are. Going to try these out in a bit. Maybe if you ever get time could I request a couple different versions of the phone icon? Either way, great job and thanks!


----------



## dfskevinohyeah (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks for commenting and sure Ill add in some for ya!


----------



## CheesyNutz (Jul 2, 2011)

anyone have a direct link the redirect is sending to a demand progress site ( im all for fighting ...) it never lets me get to the file


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't download either. Could you post a new mirror? I'd love to try these out

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

New mirror, please

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

